# New Salt Bin



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of our new salt bin.(50x50) I will post more when we get the asphalt floor in, and the clearspan over the top.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Looking good. What are those walls made of?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Where did you purchase the concrete sections you have there? Interested set up. I hope they will take them impact of machines pushing against them, they don't seem that thick


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ColumbiaLand;1065731 said:


> Where did you purchase the concrete sections you have there? Interested set up. I hope they will take them impact of machines pushing against them, they don't seem that thick


Thats what I was thinking too. Nice and clean but doesnt look more than 6" thick. Good luck with it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

The sections are 10'' thick pieces of "spancrete"....we are in the process of welding angle beams for additional reinforcement.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Longae29;1065739 said:


> The sections are 10'' thick pieces of "spancrete"....we are in the process of welding angle beams for additional reinforcement.


Looks nice and clean, what did they run you? (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Spancrete is cool stuff, Kerkstra Precast in Grandville MI makes it (atleast around here).


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

How much salt will that hold roughly


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Longae29;1065547 said:


> Here are a couple pics of our new salt bin.(50x50) I will post more when we get the asphalt floor in, and the clearspan over the top.


Great idea! I don't think I've ever seen it used for this app before. I wouldn't worry one bit about 10" plank being strong enough for this either, that stuff is amazingly strong.

What are your plans for protecting the steel?

BTW, I don't know if you got some kind of deal on thst stuff or not, but there's company down near Beloit that makes the stuff alot cheaper.. Regardless, it looks great. 



sk187;1065819 said:


> Spancrete is cool stuff, Kerkstra Precast in Grandville MI makes it (atleast around here).


"Spancrete" is actually the major manufacturer here, as they've been at it since 1953.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks really neat there! I would love to get a yard like that some day for my equipment!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That looks nice!! I like those walls.....a lot. Great idea.:salute:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

got the first two loads in the new bin.....makes it look even bigger now.

the last picture is our old bin....still jam packed from last year.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great....have a great winter


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks Great!!!!!!.........I bet those neighbors behind Love your Loader at 3am...Is the back-up alarm working...:laughing:...


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking setup. Have not seen anything like that. Looking forward to seeing the finished pics. Good luck this season!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Matson Snow;1084237 said:


> Looks Great!!!!!!.........I bet those neighbors behind Love your Loader at 3am...Is the back-up alarm working...:laughing:...


There is a real steep embankment up to the condos on top of the hill that must deflect the noise because we've never had a complaint....but no, the skidsteer that we leave here to load salt doesnt have a backup alarm.


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Is that a Boxer loader? How do you like it? Tell us about it and more pics.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

by the cab it looks like a gehl unit.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

pro touch is correct, its a gehl. We've been very happy with it. I've only used it for loading/stacking of snow, but it was easy and smooth for that. we bought it new a few seasons ago, and its been very reliable ever since.


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

longae, what made you go with that new setup. our current bins are setup like your former salt bin-mafia blaock with shelterlogic covers over them. what did it run you for cost if you dont mind me asking? i have a buddy that does steel so i could easily do the beams. looks like you went in the right direction and i'm wondering what the cost savings were?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

*finally took the time to put the roof on*

Original bin finally got a roof.....just got the back panel the other day, so we'll put that on at some point. Now if we could figure out an economical way to cover our 50x50 bin shown in earlier pictures, that would be real nice. seems like the only option is actually truss and shingle roof. $$$$


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Longae29;1307608 said:


> Original bin finally got a roof.....just got the back panel the other day, so we'll put that on at some point. Now if we could figure out an economical way to cover our 50x50 bin shown in earlier pictures, that would be real nice. seems like the only option is actually truss and shingle roof. $$$$


Clearspan makes a 50' structure LINK


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

badabing1512;1065864 said:


> How much salt will that hold roughly


A bunch.

Looks very nice.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

badabing1512;1065864 said:


> How much salt will that hold roughly


approx 90yds /foot of height (minus the slope at the front)


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a mighty snazzy salt bin, but thats way to tropical looking to be in wisconsin. Good luck plowing in florida!payup:laughing:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We have a bin almost exactly like that but not as long and we need to cover it. This looks like the route to go. You got that from ClearSpan right? What did it run ya? PM if you'd rather.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm also curious about the cost difference between the two bins. Please explain


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Great looking setup Do you have any concerns about the steel I beams holding the concrete panels rusting with the corrosive atmosphere.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice setup!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice bin. turned out great.


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I would like to know also. Building a new one here in the next few weeks. Also how many tons do you figure a 50x50 will hold.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Advantage;1308146 said:


> We have a bin almost exactly like that but not as long and we need to cover it. This looks like the route to go. You got that from ClearSpan right? What did it run ya? PM if you'd rather.


We got it from clearspan....back in early may, just put it up...i've been looking for the invoice but can't seem to find it. 



jgoetter1;1308481 said:


> I'm also curious about the cost difference between the two bins. Please explain


The cost for the bins themselves (no cover) was roughly the same. we got a real good deal on the spancrete sections, that bin has asphalt floor. The bin with the mafia blocks has a concrete floor. Its hard to give a total cost since we did a lot of the labor ourselves. We also contracted out the crane work, and asphalt, but we were the ground guys for the panels, we put in the I beams, we did the concrete floor, and we placed all the blocks,.



SNOWLORD;1308885 said:


> Great looking setup Do you have any concerns about the steel I beams holding the concrete panels rusting with the corrosive atmosphere.


The steel beams are rusty (obviously) but they all look quite sound. we make it a point not to put any extra pressure on the walls we let the salt fall away from it. After last winter and the spring/summer, everything looks real good. 



Ne1;1310965 said:


> I would like to know also. Building a new one here in the next few weeks. Also how many tons do you figure a 50x50 will hold.


The 50x50 will probably hold about 600 tons as we use it. never really mounded the salt way up, or filled all the way in on the sides.


----------

